# Keine Macht den Spamthreads!



## maggus (27. April 2008)

Hallo Community!

Mich (und einige andere vielleicht auch) nerven sie. Spamthreads. Jeden Tag kommen mindestens 20 verschiedene neue "Bewerte die Klöten des Hundes der Tante von der Nachbarin des Users über dir"-Threads aus den Löchern angekrochen.

Spamthreads gehören in irgendeiner Weise zu jedem Forum, aber 2 oder 3 verschiedene reichen doch vollkommen aus. Wir brauchen nicht 100 neue Spamthreads pro Tag.

Deswegen müssen Spamthread-Reduktionsmaßnahmen ergriffen werden. Die Moderation macht das schon ganz gut, indem irgendwelche sinnlosen Threads gleich wieder geschlossen werden. Noch besser fände ich allerdings ein Unterforum in dem gespammt werden kann. Am besten noch mit Auto-Prune alle 7 Tage, dann verschwindet der Mist, der seine kurze Aktualität verlebt hat auch wieder schnell.

Und jetzt: Meinungen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

spam find ich gut!


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Und jetzt: Meinungen bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitiere mich einmal selber aus dem neusten "Spam"-Thread: 
_
"Gibt schon mehr als genug "Bewerte dich Nichtigkeit XY des Users über dir"-Threads."_


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Ich glaube nich, dass sowas kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
"Bewerte die Klöten des Hundes der Tante von der Nachbarin des Users über dir"
Schmecken leicht nussig.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

ich will klöten bewerten \o.O/


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2008)

Ein Forum bietet eine Dikussionplatform über bestimmte Themen die in diesem Forum aufgelistet sind, aber man muss sich nicht bei jedem Thema mit einmichen, daher interresieren mich solche Threads nicht, denn ich lese diese erst garnicht.


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ein Forum bietet eine Dikussionplatform über bestimmte Themen die in diesem Forum aufgelistet sind, aber man muss sich nicht bei jedem Thema mit einmichen, daher interresieren mich solche Threads nicht, denn ich lese diese erst garnicht.



Mein Problem ist nur, dass diese Thread gar keinen Diskussionsinhalt bieten sondern nur banales Bewerten irgendwelcher Foren-Nichtigkeiten.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist nur, dass diese Thread gar keinen Diskussionsinhalt bieten sondern nur banales Bewerten irgendwelcher Foren-Nichtigkeiten.


gogo mach deine sig und deinen ava weg, diese foren-nichtigkeiten


----------



## Alcasim (27. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gogo mach deine sig und deinen ava weg, diese foren-nichtigkeiten



Warum Nichtigkeiten? Ein Avatar und eine Signatur geben meist die Persönlichkeit des Besitzers wahr (zB die Userbars), also ich seh das gar nicht als "Foren-Nichtigkeit" an. Aber man darf es dir nicht übel nehmen, bei dem vielen Mist der rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic

Wer meinen anderen Thread bzgl der Postcounter gelesen hat sollte meine Meinung eigentlich kennen..^^ Aber im Allgemeinen find ich die Arbeit der Mods recht gut, das Einzige was mich stört ist das es trotzdem noch soviele Spamthreads auf den Seiten gibt (meist Closed), da wäre ne Löschung eines Beitrags doch meist mehr angebracht.. Aber jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Warum Nichtigkeiten? Ein Avatar und eine Signatur geben meist die Persönlichkeit des Besitzers wahr (zB die Userbars), also ich seh das gar nicht als "Foren-Nichtigkeit" an. Aber man darf es dir nicht übel nehmen, bei dem vielen Mist der rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber sie tragen nicht zu den von Incontemtio so geliebten diskussionen bei. also sollte er doch konsequenterweise bitte seinen ava und seine sig weg machen und diese dinge bei anderen blocken

EDIT: boah wie es mich in den fingern juckt in dem mybuffed bewert thread zu posten^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40220


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber sie tragen nicht zu den von Incontemtio so geliebten diskussionen bei. also sollte er doch konsequenterweise bitte seinen ava und seine sig weg machen und diese dinge bei anderen blocken



Ich habe nichts dagegen sich einen Avatar und/oder eine Signatur zuzulegen, immerhin tue ich das auch, denn es erhöht den Wiedererkennungswert und kann helfen die eigene Persönlichkeit zu verdeutlichen (wie übrings auch der Name). Nur befinden wir uns hier in einem Diskussionsforum, weshalb die einzelnen Topics zumindest irgendeinen Diskussionsinhalt haben sollte, und gerade diesen kann ich bei den "Bewerte die Forennichtigkeit XY des Postes über dir"-Threads nicht finden.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> EDIT: boah wie es mich in den fingern juckt in dem mybuffed bewert thread zu posten^^ http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40220


<DerPole>carcha,ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich reinschreiben soll
<Lurock>ich auch nicht^^
<Lurock>irgendetwas versucht mich dazu zu zwingen


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <DerPole>carcha,ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich reinschreiben soll
> <Lurock>ich auch nicht^^
> <Lurock>irgendetwas versucht mich dazu zu zwingen


juhu noch son paar kranke^^


----------



## maggus (27. April 2008)

Auch auf die Gefahr, in meinem eigenen Thread fremdzugehen: In welchem chat gammelt ihr denn da rum?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, in meinem eigenen Thread fremdzugehen: In welchem chat gammelt ihr denn da rum?


buffed irc blubb
durchforste ma zams blogs


----------



## Anduris (6. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Mich (und einige andere vielleicht auch) nerven sie. Spamthreads. Jeden Tag kommen mindestens 20 verschiedene neue "Bewerte die Klöten des Hundes der Tante von der Nachbarin des Users über dir"-Threads aus den Löchern angekrochen.
> 
> ...


*Dann unterlass Du es doch auch, Spamthreads zu erstellen?!?!!!!!!*


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

maggus schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Mich (und einige andere vielleicht auch) nerven sie. Spamthreads. Jeden Tag kommen mindestens 20 verschiedene neue "Bewerte die Klöten des Hundes der Tante von der Nachbarin des Users über dir"-Threads aus den Löchern angekrochen.
> 
> ...


Für die bei dir erwähnten "Bewertungsthreads" gibt es bereits ein UNterforum, die Forenspiele. Und bisher sehe ich dort nur 3 Bewertungsthreads, wie du auf die Zahl 20 kommt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

Nekromantie of the Year!
Edit:


chopi schrieb:


> ich will klöten bewerten \o.O/


Lol´d @ myself


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

Kleine Frage: Wie sollen wir es schaffen ein Spamforum zu moderieren? Zusätzlich zu den anderen? Gut, man kann schreiben was man will, aber dennoch muss man sich an die Regeln des Forums halten und ich sehe schon an den "zulässigen Spamthreads" derzeit, wozu sowas führen kann. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, wie das mit einem ganzen Forum wäre.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nekromantie of the Year!


Grml mist stimmt chopi =O gar nicht drauf geachtet >< argh


----------



## Lillyan (6. Februar 2009)

:X Und ich antworte auch noch drauf. Nakromantie, zu und so *murmel*


----------

